# Jasper25



## Jasper25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Three days ago, I saw that in 2017, one of your members advertised a B. C.  Ames Triplex machine tool for sale. I would like to know if this machine might still be available. Any information anyone can provide would be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janger (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Jasper,
There are certain restrictions on what you can post and upload for members who are brand new. You need to just post 3 times. Reply to this message 2 more times and then various restrictions are removed. This is to prevent people from signing up and posting spam. You can then reply to the member who posted the ad or start a private message with them using the inbox link in the bar at the top. 
Regards - John 

and Welcome to the forum! Tell us what you are up to and maybe talk about the equipment you use.


----------



## Jasper25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you, John. I do appreciate your assistance. I have renovated several vintage machines and use them in my shop at my retirement home in the West Indies on the island of Nevis. I make traditional four-poster beds (lots of barber swirls and twists), cabinets, tables styled after antiques depicted in multiple "coffee table" anthologies. My machines include a 1903 Oliver spindle lathe; a 1927 Seneca Falls Five Star machine lathe; a 1941 Ames collet lathe; an 1881 36" band saw; here in Massachusetts, I just finished with a 1918 Whitcomb-Blaisdell machine lathe - 10 feet between the head and tail stocks. It was bear of rust...an old timer wandered by and made this comment: "Get yourself to the feed store and grab 5-6 gallons of molasses, mix it with water at 8-1, add patience for three weeks and that rust will shed right off." It worked quite well, messy but effective.


----------



## Jasper25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's number 2 post. I have also renovated a circa. 1915 Fay & Scott pattern makers lathe an will soon make it available on your site.


----------



## Jasper25 (Feb 27, 2018)

Post #3:  Following this post, I shall try to make contact with that Ames Triplex owner/member who advertised in 2017. Best, Robert


----------



## Janger (Feb 27, 2018)

Jasper25 said:


> Thank you, John. I do appreciate your assistance. I have renovated several vintage machines and use them in my shop at my retirement home in the West Indies on the island of Nevis. I make traditional four-poster beds (lots of barber swirls and twists), cabinets, tables styled after antiques depicted in multiple "coffee table" anthologies. My machines include a 1903 Oliver spindle lathe; a 1927 Seneca Falls Five Star machine lathe; a 1941 Ames collet lathe; an 1881 36" band saw; here in Massachusetts, I just finished with a 1918 Whitcomb-Blaisdell machine lathe - 10 feet between the head and tail stocks. It was bear of rust...an old timer wandered by and made this comment: "Get yourself to the feed store and grab 5-6 gallons of molasses, mix it with water at 8-1, add patience for three weeks and that rust will shed right off." It worked quite well, messy but effective.



Molasses? 8-1? three weeks? Bizarre! Photos!


----------



## Jasper25 (Feb 28, 2018)

"Bizarre" was my initial reaction as well. The 'soup' developed a slurry  that clung to the pieces, especially the 16 gear selection component, which  appeared permanently adhered by deep-seated rust.  I was deeply skeptical but, sure enough, as we power washed, the gears fell loose on the shafts. *STOP!*
My project friend went into his shop and returned with two coat hangers, clipped them open and ran them through the centers as the gears wheedled from the two shafts.  Of course, some gear teeth were seriously pitted but after wire and buffing, all was well. 
The most important ingredient in molasses de-rusting is patience. We all have small bottles of Naval jelly but when faced with large, heavy objects, molasses is the cheap way to proceed. Besides, the shop is adrift in a lovely, sweet bouquet for the duration of the wait.
I was told that one old timer built himself a great vat, lined it with a tarp, mixed the molasses and water and put in a 1933 Ford rear truck dumping pan that had been 'in a field' for 60 years...He left it percolating for two months. 
*Warning* 
If anybody tries this, be certain to oil or paint all parts immediately as a film of rust will rapidly appear as soon as the parts are removed from the solution.  I'll have one of my grandchildren get a photograph of the lathe to you. Best, Robert


----------

